# vasistas, lucarne, guichet (ouverture dans une porte)



## Mauricet

La porte d'entrée d'une maison de mon village, donnant sur la rue, a deux petites fenêtres, pourvues de grilles fixes à l'extérieur, et ouvrant vers l'intérieur de la maison, qui permettent d'aérer, ou de parler à quelqu'un qui se présente à la porte, sans être obligé d'ouvrir celle-ci. Sont-ce des *vasistas* ? Ou y a-t-il un nom plus spécifique ?


----------



## capials

Regardez dans le Larousse,pour vous assurrer que c'est bien français .
Le mot veut dire :qu 'est-ce que c'est ; vantail vitré et le reste.


----------



## tilt

Je crois que _vasistas_ est suffisamment spécifique, en l'occurrence : 


> *VASISTAS*, subst. masc.
> *B. −* _CONSTR._ Petit vantail vitré, pivotant sur un de ses côtés, ménagé dans une porte ou une fenêtre, et que l'on peut ouvrir indépendamment de celle-ci.
> [...]
> Déformation de l'all. _was ist das?_, littéral. « qu'est-ce que c'est? », nom donné p. plaisant. à cette *ouverture par laquelle on peut s'adresser à quelqu'un*.
> source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/vasistas​


----------



## Mauricet

L'illustration de l'article _vasistas_ du "Petit Larousse Illustré" de 1958 (!) montre un panneau vitré articulé sur un axe horizontal situé du côté inférieur. C'est assez différent de ce dont je parle, qui certes répond à la définition du CNRTL (comme à celle du Petit Robert que je n'avais pas manqué de consulter ). Mais comme le mot date de 1760 alors que la chose est probablement plus ancienne, je me demande quand même s'il n'y aurait pas un autre terme, ou des termes régionaux ou de corps de métier ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi j'appellerais ça une *lucarne*… (Un _vasistas _est pour moi la « fenêtre » pivotant sur son côté inférieur que l'on trouve tout en haut du mur d'une pièce, le plus souvent dans les caves donnant sur l'extérieur.)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Les définitions du Trésor et du Littré me laissent perplexe, elles n'évoquent que l'aspect historique du mot, décrit par Mauricet dans son post d'ouverture et ne mentionnent pas l'usage courant rappelé dans les deux derniers posts.

Cet article de Wikipedia reprend ces deux définitions.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Un _vasistas _est pour moi la « fenêtre » pivotant sur son côté inférieur que l'on trouve tout en haut du mur d'une pièce, le plus souvent dans les caves donnant sur l'extérieur.


  Pour moi aussi.

L'étymologie plaide certes pour le premier sens (vantail placé dans une porte afin de voir "ce qu'il y a" ou "qui est là"), mais comme, depuis un certain temps déjà, ce dispositif a disparu des immeubles modernes, il y a peut-être eu une "reconversion" ou une spécialisation de ce mot dans le sens indiqué par Maître Capello. Auquel cas il est curieux - je suis bien d'accord avec Punky Zoé - que les dictionnaires n'aient pas rendu compte de cette évolution.


----------



## tilt

Reste que, pour répondre à la question initiale, il n'existe pas de terme plus spécifique que _vasistas_.
Ce n'est pas parce que de tels dispositifs ont disparu qu'ils ont cessé de s'appeler ainsi !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Mauricet,


Mauricet said:


> La porte d'entrée d'une maison de mon village, donnant sur la rue, a deux petites fenêtres, pourvues de grilles fixes à l'extérieur, et ouvrant vers l'intérieur de la maison, qui permettent d'aérer, ou de parler à quelqu'un qui se présente à la porte, sans être obligé d'ouvrir celle-ci. Sont-ce des *vasistas* ? Ou y a-t-il un nom plus spécifique ?


Ça m'intéresse aussi de savoir s'il y a un terme spécial ! Il y le même dispositif dans la vielle maison de ma grand-mère en Bretagne, et j'ai toujours appelé ça bêtement les fenêtres de la porte d'entrée... (fenêtre de porte, donc).


----------



## Chimel

Les prisons sont un des endroits où ces dispositifs sont encore en usage: les portes des cellules sont munies de ces fenêtres qui permettent aux gardiens de jeter un coup d'oeil à l'intérieur sans entrer (du moins si j'en crois les films... ).

Il faudrait savoir comment on appelle cela. Il me semble qu'il y a un terme précis, qui n'est pas _vasistas_, mais je ne retombe plus dessus.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Sauf que là, c'est le contraire : on ouvre la petite fenêtre de la porte pour voir (mais pas seulement) à l'extérieur de l'intérieur, et il y a un joli fer forgé à l'extérieur... Mais bon, le principe est le même.  (je suis aussi d'accord que vasistas ne désigne pas ce genre d'ouverture).


----------



## TitTornade

Chimel said:


> Les prisons sont un des endroits où ces dispositifs sont encore en usage: les portes des cellules sont munies de ces fenêtres qui permettent aux gardiens de jeter un coup d'oeil à l'intérieur sans entrer (du moins si j'en crois les films... ).


 
Bonjour,
N'appelle-t-on pas ça un *judas* ? Je n'appellerais pas ça un vasistas...


----------



## snarkhunter

TitTornade said:


> Bonjour,
> N'appelle-t-on pas ça un *judas* ? Je n'appellerais pas ça un vasistas...


Je ne pense pas. Pour moi, un _judas_ est un "oeilleton" traversant une porte, et permettant de "voir sans être vu" ce qui se trouve de l'autre côté.

Cette espèce de petite ouverture, moi, j'appellerais bien ça un "vasistas" ou un "regard", mais sans certitude d'avoir raison. Il me semble que le second est peut-être plutôt une petite ouverture fixe, que l'on ne peut obturer.


----------



## TitTornade

C'est les deux, je crois ! Pour moi, le judas optique est le petit oeilleton que l'on trouve sur les portes d'entrée, pour voir qui sonne. C'est aussi la trappe que décrit Chimel sur les portes de prison, il est parfois grillagé aussi : http://fr.fotolia.com/id/3958308.


----------



## Mauricet

Je parle d'une porte d'entrée de la forme sans doute la plus classique : un seul battant, formé d'un chassis rectangulaire en bois pourvu d'un renfort en forme de croix, délimitant quatre panneaux, les deux panneaux supérieurs étant vitrés et protégés à l'extérieur par des grilles en fer forgé. La "mienne" a cette particularité supplémentaire que ces panneaux vitrés (de 30 sur 120 cm environ) sont eux-mêmes pivotants -- et tenus quand ils sont fermés par de petits verrous à corps cylindrique. Cette forme de porte est une simple variante de la forme classique à panneaux vitrés fixes ; les fenestrons ne sont pas de simples regards, et au vu de la discussion (et de l'avis d'un voisin tailleur de pierre à qui j'ai posé la question) je ne crois décidément pas que le mot "vasistas" convienne pour les désigner.

Au fait, au Québec, ils les appelleraient-tu comment ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Mis à part "vantail vitré ouvrant" déjà proposé (peut-être pas dans sa totalité ?), je ne vois pas d'autre mot ou expression.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'unique terme dont la définition des dictionnaires semble convenir exactement est _vasistas_, mais personne ne semble (plus ?) utiliser ce terme dans ce sens… En tout cas, je ne l'ai jamais employé ainsi, quand bien même ma propre porte d'entrée correspond exactement à la description de Mauricet ! Personnellement, j'ai toujours parlé comme Karine des fenêtres de (la) porte…


----------



## Mauricet

Eh bien, si aucun Québécois, aucun menuisier-ébéniste, aucun architecte, aucun érudit ni aucun dentiste japonais ne vient à notre aide, nous nous contenterons des _fenêtres de la porte_. Nous avons en passant constaté que certains dictionnaires avaient du retard à l'allumage, ce qui n'est pas inutile. Merci à tous !


----------



## jota3

Mauricet said:


> La porte d'entrée d'une maison de mon village, donnant sur la rue, a deux petites fenêtres, pourvues de grilles fixes à l'extérieur, et ouvrant vers l'intérieur de la maison, qui permettent d'aérer, ou de parler à quelqu'un qui se présente à la porte, sans être obligé d'ouvrir celle-ci. Sont-ce des *vasistas* ? Ou y a-t-il un nom plus spécifique ?



Bonjour,
Je pense que le mot que vous recherchez est "guichet". 

_"se dit d'une petite ouverture ou fenêtre pratiquée dans une porte, dans un grillage et par laquelle on peut parler à quelqu'un ou lui faire passer quelque chose, sans être obligé d'ouvrir la porte.", _Dictionnaire de l'Académie française.


----------

